# Medir capacitores ceramicos



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Abr 7, 2009)

bueno he buscado y no he encontrado la respuesta en este foro. intente con el calcucap pero no me da una sifra.
tengo 20 capacitores ceramicos, unos dicen 0052 (ademas dice 50v) y tambien tengo otros que dice 02s
Los de 0052 creo que son de 5 nf  y la vendedora me vendio los de 02s como si fueran de 22 nf.
si alguien pudiera confirmarme esto le agradeceria. ademas yo puedo remplazar los ceramicos por capacitores de poliester?.

espero su respuesta gracias. 

aca esta el diagrama (aunque no sirva de mucho)
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

puedes reemplazar los capacitores ceramicos con los de poliester.
Los ceramicos tienen ciertas propiedades respecto al ruido q los hacen especiales. Pero para usos convencionales, puedes reemplazarlos.

Salu2.


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Abr 7, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta macraig.
me gustaria saber si los nanofaradios que dije yo antes estaban bien , pero realmente gracias  por tu respuesta , con eso ya es necesario.


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

Ni idea. Lo q yo hago es medirlos. Estos de los capacitores siempre tienen sus notaciones especiales, y nunca me di a la tarea de aprenderlas.

Pero la notacion mas comun es la de 3 cifras. Por ejemplo

103 ---> 10x10^3 pf = 10000pF = 10 nF.

y asi sucesivamente. Quiza alguien conozca la notacion q tu indicas. Yo me declaro ignorante en ese aspecto.


----------



## OMSK (Jul 28, 2009)

Espero te ayude en algo.....


----------



## juampablotoledo (Feb 9, 2010)

Muy buena aplicacion, me ayudo muchisimo. Estoy comenzando a trabajar con electronica y esto anda muy bien.

Salud y anarquia


----------



## JC014 (Sep 5, 2011)

wow, super jeje
la recomiendo para todos los questan dando sus primeros pasos d electrnica
x)


----------



## fabrielectronic (Sep 5, 2011)

*Mira yo te digo esto que es mas facil, si dice 0052 no es de 5nF para que sea de 5nF tiene que decirte "0005" por lo tanto este que dice 0052 es de 52nF y 02s no sabria decirte...*


----------

